# Clearblue digital...still saying 2-3 weeks pregnant :(



## dollych

Hi Girls,

Have any of you used the Clearblue digital pregnancy test?. I used them with my other 2 pregnancies and they were fine, but I'm worried with this one.
I'm 6 weeks 2 days. I used the test the 1st week I got my BFP and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. A week later I did another test and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant. I did another test this morning and it should have gone up to 3+ but it's still saying 2-3 weeks pregnant!!.
Is this right???. Does it go from the day of your last period or the day you conceived??. I'm 6 weeks 2 days pregnant according to the Docs and 4 weeks 1 day from when I conceived!!. I can't find anything on the website about it and the helpline is closed at the weekends!!.
Thanks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

These tests cause so much worry, mine stuck at 2-3 and I had a scan Thursday and I'm now 6 plus 5 weeks with a good strong heartbeat 

Try not to worry Hun I've heard so much bad things about these tests 

Xx


----------



## Claire788

Its all based on your HCG, from what i can recall from reading the website

1-2 weeks is 25+ HCG
2-3 Weeks is 200+ HCG
3+ is *20,000* HCG..

I only got my 3+ when (and i had my blood done the same day it rolled to 3+ hcg was 18707, so its simply an estimate as to your conception weeks, going from a REALLY small test sample of womens bloods. I too had a meltdown about not getting my 3+ when I was 5 weeks, currently 8 weeks and all fine :) (had 2 scans already etc)

:flower::flower:


----------



## perfectgoddes

The 3+ threshold I found online for the Clear blue tests is 2000.

For me, knowing the thresholds makes it a good tool. I compared it to the normal ranges of hcg in pregnant woman. The ranges are HUGE, IMO, but the manufacturer has to pick some kind of cutoff for us. 

Normal hcg levels (per the internet)

3 weeks pregnant - 5-50
4 weeks 5-426
5 weeks 18-7340
6 weeks 1080-56500

A normal pregnancy could show 2-3 weeks since ovulation on clear blue and still be 6 weeks pregnant with these ranges. 

Yes, our lives would be so much easier if we could just get a number to monitor on our own, lol.


----------



## Jcliff

Not sure if you dip in urineinstead of peeing on stick but I have bad aim.. And got the 3+ after dipping


----------



## victoria1987

Yep, those tests are awful... I had the same problem, test was stuck at 2-3 for like 2 weeks and I freaked out. Then I just stopped wasting money them! Got my first scan at 7+4 and saw happy little baby with hb. Don't stress yourself out, it really is a marketing ploy to get you to buy more out of anxiety. Unless you are having bleeding or other mc signs I would assume that baby is fine.


----------



## Evies_mummy

i'm 12 dpo and used a clearblue digital test for the first time this morning. it too ages to actually get a reading from it, well over 5 mins. It was a bfn anyway, so who knows. i won't be testing again til AF is actually late now.


----------



## littlelegs91

Hi hun aint used a clear blue but kind of freaking out the same as my pregnancy tests seem to be getting lighter than the first one hope it changes soon hun xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

So glad I found this, freaking my self out did a clear blue test last Wednesday got 2 to 3 weeks, I then did one on Sunday and got the same so got another 2 PK today fecked up the first one did not work for me at all and when I did get to use the other one I still got a 2 - 3 and I am 5 weeks plus 5 days :cry: so worried now! does not help that I normally have MS at this point and very mild or very little at this point :nope:


----------



## robyn1990

I used those tests and it did take me a while to get the 3+. My understanding is for 3+ the hcg must be over 2000 x


----------



## CelticNiamh

robyn1990 said:


> I used those tests and it did take me a while to get the 3+. My understanding is for 3+ the hcg must be over 2000 x


I used them before in my previous 2 pregnancies and got 3+ fairly quickly never had a problem regretting getting them now and the first of the pk didn't work for me waste of money


----------



## robyn1990

I think I got a 3+ at about 6 weeks. Yeah they are really expensive too! X


----------



## Littleblimp_3

dollych said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Have any of you used the Clearblue digital pregnancy test?. I used them with my other 2 pregnancies and they were fine, but I'm worried with this one.
> I'm 6 weeks 2 days. I used the test the 1st week I got my BFP and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. A week later I did another test and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant. I did another test this morning and it should have gone up to 3+ but it's still saying 2-3 weeks pregnant!!.
> Is this right???. Does it go from the day of your last period or the day you conceived??. I'm 6 weeks 2 days pregnant according to the Docs and 4 weeks 1 day from when I conceived!!. I can't find anything on the website about it and the helpline is closed at the weekends!!.
> Thanks.

The test tells you how many weeks you are from when you ovulated. If you still have the directions, there a little diagram that explains everything. The test could be wrong or you could have ovulated later and not be as far along. There are so many variables. I wouldn't sweat it. Congrats!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Catiren

i wouldnt watch home tests to follow pregnancy progression unless it was a possible chemical but that usually occurs when you get your period. if your doctor isnt worried about your dates, dont depend on a stick to tell you about your body it'll only make you worry.


----------



## wantingagirl

This is exactly my worry and so so expensive. 

With my daughter I got a 3+ at 17dpo! 

With this one 1-2 10dpo, 2-3 at 13dpo and still 2-3 now at 22dpo :wacko:

This is my digi inside smu today hopefully will change soon and my ic today 

What you all think :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 66


----------



## wantingagirl

Another closer of same test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Another closer of same test

they look good to me :) never thought of opening the digital :flower: may be a different sex baby! that's what I am hoping is the reason or the digital are just a good way to get us to spend more money


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Another closer of same test
> 
> they look good to me :) never thought of opening the digital :flower: may be a different sex baby! that's what I am hoping is the reason or the digital are just a good way to get us to spend more moneyClick to expand...

Haha me too I really want a boy! Do you remember me? We was I'm LTTTC section together :) 

I actually read there could be a link that girl hgc climbs faster than boys although not sure how true that is. Im also sure its a ploy to make money! :wacko:

I had a loss at 5+6 where the digi showed 1-2 so just panicking lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Another closer of same test
> 
> they look good to me :) never thought of opening the digital :flower: may be a different sex baby! that's what I am hoping is the reason or the digital are just a good way to get us to spend more moneyClick to expand...
> 
> Haha me too I really want a boy! Do you remember me? We was I'm LTTTC section together :)
> 
> I actually read there could be a link that girl hgc climbs faster than boys although not sure how true that is. Im also sure its a ploy to make money! :wacko:
> 
> I had a loss at 5+6 where the digi showed 1-2 so just panicking lol xxClick to expand...

Yes I do remember you :flower: look were we are now  well at least of your getting 2-3 your still on track lots do not get a 3+ till 6 weeks 

no sure if that is true, I think my HCG is higher for boys and lower for a girl I have only one and it was low on her I was up the wall with worry till I had my first scan I could be the exception to that rule though LOL


----------



## Beckzter

I don't think these tests are as good as they used to be. When I first used them when I was pregnant with DD in 2012 the writing stayed on the test for quite a while, now it disappears the next day :(


----------



## wantingagirl

They go off for me on the same day now they used to last days previously 11 for 2 aswell!!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I just wanted to point out that from reading about how the digital with weeks indicator works, I'm pretty sure your test line on the double one inside has to be darker than the other line to get a 3+ reading. :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep and not quite there yet huh? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Update:

No fluids from 8pm yesterday and no loo from 11pm-8am this morning and got my 3+ :) got it so early with my daughter
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Update:
> 
> No fluids from 8pm yesterday and no loo from 11pm-8am this morning and got my 3+ :) got it so early with my daughter

Whoo hoo I have not got one to try one of mine was a dud GRRR really do not want to go out and buy another pk I am soooo tempted must ring clearblue monday


----------



## wantingagirl

I was tempted hence why I got another pack :haha:

Defo phone clear blue 

We defo have come so far this will be my 4th child of my own but my 5th and last child (1 is my SS) 

It's crazy how I got a 3+ at 17dpo with Olivia maybe a link we shall see :thumbup:


----------



## HorrorFan88

Hmm.....Not sure what to tell you why it didn't work correctly. I tested at 5 days late and got a positive 2-3+ (I was around 5 weeks). Tested exactly a week later (this past weds) and got a 3+ so now I'm a little over 6 weeks I believe. I'm sure it's just some sort of glitch and everything is fine!


----------



## Laura2806

Also some ladies never get a 3+ and have perfectly healthy babies! Stop testing and enjoy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

The more I read up on them the more it becomes clear they are not the be all and end all, I guess the 2-3 is good and when I did the other 2 test it was late in the evening and not after a very long pee hold and that seems to effect the reading for a 3+ 

I am sure I get one now if I did one


----------



## CelticNiamh

I rang clearblue this morning about my bad test and they are replacing it wow they ask a lot of questions she kept telling me to go to the doctor because I am past 6 weeks and not seeing the result expected on the test not sure if she meant the hook effect or something else seriously debating going for an early scan at this rate :cry:


----------



## StranjeGirl

These tests just cause anxiety! I didn't get 3+ when I thought I should. I read something saying that different hcg levels were setting off the 3+. In some tests it was a much lower number thank other tests. For me these tests just caused a ton of unnecessary anxiety!


----------



## CelticNiamh

StranjeGirl said:


> These tests just cause anxiety! I didn't get 3+ when I thought I should. I read something saying that different hcg levels were setting off the 3+. In some tests it was a much lower number thank other tests. For me these tests just caused a ton of unnecessary anxiety!

Yes they do I actually hate them now! I had a chat with friends yesterday and we all agree the reason I did not get 3+ was the time of day and prob to diluted as well, I decided to relax and enjoy every little bit because this is my last baby and if anything is going to go wrong it will and nothing I do can change that either positive thoughts only from here on in LOL


----------

